# **New Carpet On Road Track in Northeast** Maximus Raceway



## HighSpeedGrafix (Mar 20, 2003)

Everyone,

They just built a BRAND new carpet on road track in York, Maine. Just an hour outside of Boston. Smooth as glass and no fuzz. PM me if you want more info. :thumbsup:


----------

